# Which MBTI Type is most likely to Survive the Hunger Games?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Suda Stoiko (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd say ENTJ or INTJ.

So in other words not me. :tongue:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

A deathmatch is about thinking on your feet and tactics, as well as adapting to your surroundings. So, probably not an ENTJ and almost definitely not an INTJ.

I voted ISTP. Independent, in the moment, action oriented.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

ISTP or ESTP. Duh... who else?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Aren't ISTPs always the survival experts?


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I was thinking ESTJ or ISTJ, but an ISTP probably would trump them both.


----------



## NikeINTJ (Feb 16, 2016)

I think that INTPs or ISTPs. I think thinking about what will happen in the future (like where is water and food) would be helpful. You need to be independent, gain energy. You need to not have feelings when murdering someone. And need to be spontaneous. Just my opinion.


----------

